# Text bzw. Schrift mit Farbrand versehen?



## herr_nishi (19. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Kann ich mit Photoshop Elements 2.0 einer Schrift (z.B. Titel eines Fotos) einen farbigen Rand geben? Also sozusagen die "Linienfarbe" einer Schrift ändern?

Z.B. rote Schrift, umrandet mit schwarzer Linie.

Oder liefert so etwas nur CorelDraw?

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## smileyml (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob das bei Elements genauso geht, wie bei Photoshop, aber ich denke schon.
Den Text hast du ja geschrieben. Dann klickst du mit gedrückter "strg-Taste" auf die Textebene. Dadurch lädst du den Text als Auswahl, wie man sieht. Dann machst du eine neue Ebene und gehst auf "Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen". Dort kannst du dann sagen ob du die Vordergrund- oder Hinergrundfarbe benutzen willst um dies Kontur zu erzeugen. Und natürlich auch Dicke in Pixel angeben und ob diese Linie dann Innen, in der Mitte oder Außen deiner Auswahllinie erscheinen soll.
Ja und das war es eigentlich auch schon.

Viel Spaß
smileyml


----------



## flip (19. Februar 2004)

Oder einfach mit der linken Maustaste auf die Textebene doppelklicken und die Ebenenstile öffnen sich. Dort lässt sich dann ganz unten die Kontur einstellen =)
flip


----------



## herr_nishi (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich bekomme jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung, nachdem ich unter "Bearbeiten - Kontur füllen" die Werte eingestellt habe --> _"Konnte für die Ebene keine Konturfüllung erstellen, weil nichts gefüllt werden kann"_.

Muss ich die "Neue Ebene" noch irgendwie mit der "Textebene" verknüpfen? Oder einen anderen Modus beim Erstellen der neuen Ebene einstellen?

..
Carsten


----------



## Isac (19. Februar 2004)

Hab mal ein bisschen mit der Kontur rumgespielt (benutze es eigentlich nicht), kann aber deine Fehlermeldung nicht nachvollziehen. Welche Einstellungen hast du denn vorgenommen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Februar 2004)

Normalerweise kommt diese Meldung wenn du dich auf einer leeren Ebene befindest. Dann ist ja keine Kontur zum Füllen da 
Das heißt, du musst z.B. erst die Auswahl deines Schriftzuges laden und dann die Kontur auf der neuen Ebene füllen.


----------



## herr_nishi (19. Februar 2004)

Irgendein Schritt fehlt mir noch - es ist zum Verzweifeln. Das darf doch nicht so schwer sein...

Ich gehe wie folgt vor:

1. Text schreiben
2. Textebene auswählen.

dann:  Ebene --> Neu --> Ebene... (eine neue Ebene erstellen, eben!)

SO und jetzt muss mein Fehler kommen, denn wie "radde" geschrieben hat, kann eine leere Ebene nicht mit Kontur "gefüllt" werden:

Bearbeiten --> Kontur füllen --> Fehlermeldung.

Wähle ich dagegen wieder die Textebene und gehe dann auf Bearbeiten und Kontur füllen, ist dieser Menüpunkt nicht anwählbar.
Deswegen mein Gedanke, dass man die Ebenen irgendwie verknüpfen muss.

@radde: Was bedeutet "Auswahl laden"?

Oh Mann, oh Mann - ist ja peinlich...


----------



## flip (19. Februar 2004)

Versuch doch mal meine Methode:
1)
Text schreiben
2)
Textebene im Ebenenfenster mit Links Doppelklicken
3)
Ebenenstilfenster taucht auf
4) Ganz unten Links steht dann Kontur
da drauf klicken
und schwups kannst du eine Kontur erstellen.
flip


----------



## Isac (19. Februar 2004)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was du gemacht hast 



> Oh Mann, oh Mann - ist ja peinlich...



Hey, jeder fängt mal klein an

Da du es noch nicht mit den Ebenen verstanden hast, möchte ich es dir mal an einem einfachen Beispiel erklären.

Du musst die ein Bild bei Photoshop wie ein Hochhaus mit vielen Stockwerken vorstellen . Jedes Stockwerk entspricht eine Ebene in Photoshop. Wenn du nun in einer Ebene, als Beispiel, ein Tisch hinstellt (ein Text schreibst) und dann eine neue Ebene (Stockwerk) machst, kannst du dann im neuen Stockwerk eine Vase(Kontur) auf den darunterliegenden Tisch setzten? Ich denke mal nicht 
Das ist zwar nicht ganz richtig, da du auch festellen wirst, das man Ebenen verschmelzen oder auch in Verbindung setzten kannst, aber für den Anfang ein recht einleuchtendes Beispiel ist.
Das Grundprinzip ist aber immer gleich. Jede Ebene ist zu Anfang (meist) von den anderen getrennt.


Gruß,

Carsten


----------



## herr_nishi (20. Februar 2004)

Hey - vielen Dank für die Mühe an alle!
Ihr seid klasse.

Hab das dann auch noch hingekriegt.

Wenn ich "STRG+klick" auf den Text mache, öffnet sich bei mir nur das Verschieben-Werkzeug!
Klicke ich speziell ein Auswahl-Werkzeug an und befolge dann eure weiteren Schritte klappt's.

Erfolgserlebnisse sind toll  

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Februar 2004)

Lese dir nochmal meine PN durch:



> 2. Strg + Klick auf die Text*ebene* (Auswahl wird sichtbar)



Damit dürfte auch das letzte Problem aus dem Weg geräumt sein


----------



## herr_nishi (20. Februar 2004)

@radde
"2. Strg + Klick auf die Text*ebene* (Auswahl wird sichtbar)"

hab ich jetzt ausgeführt...  und...

oh là là...  noch einfacher. Wie durch Zauberhand...  alles ausgewählt   

Danke. Perfekt.


----------

